# Question regarding applying for reserves



## Ontario23 (5 Sep 2012)

I'll be in Grade 12 come September of 2013, and my birthday is in August. I will be turning 17. I'm curious if it's possible to join the CF as a reservist, while still being able to finish school?

Thanks.


----------



## TSpoon (5 Sep 2012)

It's part-time work on evenings and some weekends, so yea, you could definately do school and still enlist.


----------



## Ontario23 (5 Sep 2012)

Awesome, but during this work, I assume I'd have to travel. I live in like, 15 minutes from Barrie, so for those of you that know that area, where would I be going? Borden, or what?


----------



## brihard (6 Sep 2012)

Reserve units normally work one evening a week- normally from around 1900 to 2200 - and an average of about a weekend a month. Those weekend swill usually be in a training area somewhere, but you'll generally all be getting on a bus at the reserve unit's armoury.

During your first summer you could expect to be gone full time for a couple of months, where you'll be provided with room and board. Again, you will be transported from your reserve unit to your place of basic training.

The Grey and Simcoe Forresters - a reserve infantry regiment - have an armoury in Barrie. I expect that woul dbe your closest unit, which you'd be expected to get yourself to for training nights and field exercises.


----------



## Ontario23 (6 Sep 2012)

Thank you for the detailed answer. Since my birthday is in August and that's most likely when I would be applying and let's say I happen to get accepted and they give me a date for BMQ (You have to go through that even as a reservist, right?) that interferes with school. What would I do?


----------



## brihard (6 Sep 2012)

Reserve units will typically run BMQ courses part time two weekends a month for five months or so. Your two month full time training in the summer to complete your basic would be roughly June+ July or July + August. Students are the norm for reserve units, and we get that most are working around full time schooling.

*If you remain a full time high school student*, you can join the reserves at the age of sixteen. Often by August reserve units have already filler their intake for the year; they get their year's intake numbers in April or May and recruiting is generally first come first served. I would advise applying soon in hops of getting on the January part time BMQ (if spots remain), or at least getting your name in early for next September.

There was also this past year a full time reserve BMQ running out of Meaford in May, but that would conflict with high school I expect.

You need to go in to the unit when you get a chance and speak to someone who can offer info on your particular local unit's circumstances.


----------



## Ontario23 (6 Sep 2012)

Alright, thank you. But I was told I can only join the reserves at the age of 17, or in Grade 11, unless you're from Quebec? And I assume I would still be applying at CFRC Barrie?


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (6 Sep 2012)

A wannabe Forester huh?  Excellent! *evil laugh*

Depending on when you apply and how fast your application goes, that will determine course availability etc.  As a suggestion if you're interested in doing a co-op get a hold of your high school guidance counsellor and see if your school has ties with the G&SF for their co-op program.  It's a great opportunity to get your BMQ/BMQ-Land done while getting high school credits at the same time, and it's one of the few co-ops that you get paid while doing it.  You also have the option of carrying on after the co-op (it usually runs from January-April) and complete your DP1 Infantry course in Meaford that summer.  This means that within a 6 month period you become a fully qualified soldier.

The only downside I can see at the moment is that the co-op has not been receiving the support from the Brigade it should have, so the Foresters were only allowed to run a co-op in 1 of the garrisons for the past 2 years (Barrie in 2010, Owen Sound in 2011).

As mentioned there are also weekend BMQ's, it just means it takes you a little longer to get qualified.  I'm not sure of where you would do your weekend BMQ, it used to be in Toronto at Denison Armouries, but since the Foresters were moved to 31 Bde I'd assume they would be going to the Battle School location within 31 Bde's Area of Responsibility.

Good luck to you.  Sgt Chessell is the recruiting NCO for the Foresters, he's a good guy and will give you the straight goods.  Since the training year sparks up again tomorrow evening, Thursdays and Thursday evenings are usually the best time to try and reach him at the armouries in Barrie.  In case you don't have the phone number it's 705-728-3761 ext 4800 for the orderly room and they can connect you through to him.


----------



## Ontario23 (6 Sep 2012)

Ontario23 said:
			
		

> Alright, thank you. But I was told I can only join the reserves at the age of 17, or in Grade 11, unless you're from Quebec? And I assume I would still be applying at CFRC Barrie?



Greatly appreciated, Trucker. Lots of useful info. But my questions above is what I'm most curious about now^.

Also, during the co-op(if it is available), what will I mostly be doing? Not that it really matters, because I'd be willing to do it, but I'm just curious as to what it entails. And also, if I apply in August and do co-op throughout Grade 12, will it increase my chances at all, if I perhaps put it on my application?

Thanks.


----------



## Habs (6 Sep 2012)

You already got your answer...

You can join the Reserves at age 16 as long as you stay in high school full time. You can join at 17 or above without having to do that. Simple? You can join the reserves at age 16 and up.


----------



## brihard (6 Sep 2012)

Habs said:
			
		

> You already got your answer...
> 
> You can join the Reserves at age 16 as long as you stay in high school full time. You can join at 17 or above without having to do that. Simple? You can join the reserves at age 16 and up.



I will emphasize this, since it annoys the hell out of me that the confusion is still out there.

One of the jobs I do at my reserve unit is recruiter. I have chased this issue down through both my local CFRC, and through a friend of mine who works at Canadian Forces Recruiting Group. As long as you remain a full time student, you can join/serve at age 16. Drop high school before 17 and they'll boot you out.

I don't know much about the co-op- my brigade doesn't run them - but you've now got a point of contact at the Forresters. He should be able to help you out.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (6 Sep 2012)

Ontario23 said:
			
		

> Greatly appreciated, Trucker. Lots of useful info. But my questions above is what I'm most curious about now^.
> 
> Also, during the co-op(if it is available), what will I mostly be doing? Not that it really matters, because I'd be willing to do it, but I'm just curious as to what it entails. And also, if I apply in August and do co-op throughout Grade 12, will it increase my chances at all, if I perhaps put it on my application?
> 
> Thanks.


First question answered above.

The co-op with the reserves is you undergoing military training (i.e. BMQ and BMQ-Land), you also do a high school course(s) but the course depends on the school you attend (in Owen Sound it was usually History).

I don't understand your last sentence, because if you are doing the co-op you are a member of the Primary Reserve.  It's just that going beyond the co-op program with your service is not automatically expected so you have to make your intentions known if you wish to carry on beyond that.  If you want to carry on and get your DP1 and continue to be a member of the Primary Reserve, there is no seperate application required, you just carry on.


----------



## Ontario23 (6 Sep 2012)

Alright, thank you for clearing that up for me, guys. And Trucker, when you say I'm a member of the primary reserve if I'm doing the co-op(if there even is a co-op at my school) and I do plan on remaining a reservist after high school and through university still, what would happen then? Would I need to go through the recruiting process when I plan to continue, or just when I begin the co-op? 

Sorry if you guys don't think you are getting through to me, I'm a little thick headed when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (6 Sep 2012)

Just when you begin the co-op.


----------



## Ontario23 (6 Sep 2012)

Thank you very much for the help, guys. This will make thing s a hell of a lot easier for me.


----------

